# World premieres by your local orchestra



## Balthazar

Does your hometown orchestra have any world premieres scheduled for the upcoming season?

Looking through the 2015-16 schedule for the Detroit Symphony Orchestra, I was pleased to see at least six world premieres scheduled. 

I would be interested to know to what extent this is a general industry trend, or if it is a unique reflection of DSO’s music director Leonard Slatkin’s commitment to active composers. 

Certainly, this would have been highly unusual 20 years ago. I wonder if this change is driven by the need to draw people to the concert hall with experiences they can’t find on CD or DVD or YouTube. 

For reference, the composers whose works will be premiered in Detroit include Tod Machover, Mohammed Fairouz, Aaron Jay Kernis, Sarah Kirkland Snider, Gabriela Lena Frank, and Leonard Slatkin (ok, this last one probably wasn’t too difficult to arrange).


----------



## Albert7

A piece by Augusta Read Thomas was premiered a few months ago by the Utah Symphony. Here is a sample piece from the composer.


----------



## arpeggio

Two works by the City of Fairfax Band count?


----------



## Albert7

arpeggio said:


> Two works by the City of Fairfax Band count?


Yep... any YouTube examples?


----------

